# Memory lane Wednesday afternoon



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 27, 2022)

Few pics from today


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 27, 2022)

More


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 27, 2022)

great pics thx Ron


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 27, 2022)

No problem will add more tomorrow,


----------



## falconer (Apr 27, 2022)

I think ill pack up and go now!!


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 27, 2022)

weather looks warmer for the next two days too ,see you in the morning Ron


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 27, 2022)

I’m with Rick !!! Thanks for the pics 👍🇺🇸


----------



## Late To The Party (Apr 27, 2022)

Wow, wish they had one like that here.  Someday I must make a pilgrimage.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 27, 2022)

*Right on Ron. Your new name*. Thanks for the pics. Looks like a blast.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 27, 2022)

Well I’ve been called worse for sure lol


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 27, 2022)

falconer said:


> I think ill pack up and go now!!



Come on Rick, I'm leaving in a few hours!!


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 27, 2022)

Thanks for the pics! I’ll be riding around tomorrow on my pig bike. Looking for smalls… I told mama no more new projects for a bit! Haha. Good luck to me.


----------



## nick tures (Apr 27, 2022)

thanks for the pictures looks like a good show !!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 27, 2022)

Thanks Ron!   Glad to see you are back up and around and show ready!!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 27, 2022)

Great Job Ron !  You Rock like always… Thss add Mo’s for all your hard work. I feel like I was there today… Without the cold weather. LOL


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 27, 2022)

Oops! Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Majdotkool (Apr 27, 2022)

Here’s a few more. There is a lot more great bikes, just didn’t get pictures! We will be back tomorrow, more stuff to buy and room left in the vehicle to fill! - Jeannie


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 27, 2022)

I see a Buzz Bike 2 + 1 in multiple photos and wonder if someone can buy this bike and ship it to me? Little bikes are easy to ship.....


----------



## Sayitsimple (Apr 30, 2022)

How much was that Mercury? I need one lol


----------

